# What 'Two' things draw you back to this site?



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 5, 2006)

*For moi, it helps me from feeling just a tad lonely some times, as there's always interesting threads to read. Plus, you never know, I just may meet a lovely admirer one day, as many others have.... *


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 5, 2006)

Lonliness and humor.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 5, 2006)

1) The incredible people.

2) Ryan.


----------



## Mini (Apr 5, 2006)

If I post often enough it almost makes me think I have a social life. Don't really have a second reason.


----------



## moonvine (Apr 5, 2006)

1. Boredom at work.

2. TSL, Eightyseven and TheWeatherman.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2006)

It's my online equivalent of calling friends to see how their day went. 

It's my online equivalent of having a drink after work and winking at some cute guys across the bar.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 5, 2006)

1. Laughter

2. The people


----------



## RedHead (Apr 5, 2006)

1) The People

2) The information/interaction


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 5, 2006)

Just the people. I am stuck at home with the kids most of the day on my days off. So this is my social life I guess


----------



## Emma (Apr 5, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> *For moi, it helps me from feeling just a tad lonely some times, as there's always interesting threads to read. Plus, you never know, I just may meet a lovely admirer one day, as many others have.... *



1. You
2. Your cat.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 5, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> 1. You
> 2. Your cat.



*Awwwww Shucks!!......:smitten: *


----------



## Carrie (Apr 5, 2006)

1). The people.
2). Court-appointed community service.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 5, 2006)

1) Consistent insight, humor, and fun

2) To avoid writing seven pages on Virginia Woolf, studying how the human immune response works (T-Cells and B-Cells and Microphages, oh my!), and how to conjugate Hebrew verbs in the past tense

... and Misty too, because she definitely deserves mention


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 5, 2006)

1. The humor. While I don't often contribute to it, I enjoy just reading through some of the funnier threads.

2. Some of the more thought-provoking threads. I love the varied discussions going on at any given time.

Overall, it's my way of kicking back before or after work for a while, never knowing what's going to be on the boards.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 5, 2006)

1. I appreciate being able to share my weight related issues and desires with other's here.
2. Just like the thread starter here, I hold out the hope that in time, I will meet that FAT ADMIRER of my dreams here.

I was so tired of joining groups and getting rejected when men found out that I am a BBW.
It is very dissappointing to get disrespected and rejected by men or having to feel that you have to hide who and what you are. Then when these prospective men get to know you better and get a look at your picture and that you are a BBW, the stop corrisponding with you.
Here, I don't have to pretend to be anything but who and what I am and I am prouder of my body than I ever have been my entire life, and I thank this forum for this very fact.


----------



## Tina (Apr 5, 2006)

1) It's fun -- the great people here make it interesting and enjoyable, with always something interesting to read and/or participate in.

2) I have to take work breaks to clear my mind a bit, and this is what I do at those times, sometimes.


----------



## Jane (Apr 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> 1). The people.
> 2). Court-appointed community service.


You too, huh?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 5, 2006)

1. I come here because of what I get here; acceptance, friendship, and involvement in a community that means something to me, and;

2. I come here because of what I feel I can give to this community. My friendship, acceptance and support.


----------



## Isa (Apr 5, 2006)

While I read way more than I post, the people and the interesting threads keep me coming back on an almost daily basis. Can't help myself, it's an addiction.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 5, 2006)

Jane said:


> You too, huh?



I _knew_ you looked familiar. Cell block 9, right?


----------



## UberAris (Apr 5, 2006)

The people firstly

I enjoy reading and chatting on these forums


----------



## Michelle (Apr 5, 2006)

Not totally sure, but it is completely addicting. I've been reading and posting since the spring of 1998. For personal reasons, I'd be much better off if I didn't come as often, but I can't help myself. I read the boards to wake up in the morning, and I read them to wind down at night. They're sorta my replacement for cigarettes.

SO - my two reasons:

1) I guess the boards represent the whole gamut of life, both good and bad and they're sorta like a soap opera with humor. 

2) Plus there are some pretty cool people here too.


----------



## Moonchild (Apr 5, 2006)

1. Right boobs
2. Left boobs


----------



## UberAris (Apr 5, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> 1. Right boobs
> 2. Left boobs



HAHAHA! Smooth


----------



## Jane (Apr 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I _knew_ you looked familiar. Cell block 9, right?


Third from the end...

You wouldn't be "Carrie-d Away" would you?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2006)

I have to limit my response to two reasons? 

1. The Foodee Board.
2. The Lounge.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 5, 2006)

1: The people :bow: 

2: The knowledge that most of the people share my "rather absurd" preference in women. Now I know it's not absurd, but it's always felt like that and the feeling still remains a little bit.


----------



## jamie (Apr 5, 2006)

1. A great big "me too" for the people answer.

2. There are some stylin people here, I love seeing what the girls are wearing and getting some new ideas.


----------



## HassanChop (Apr 5, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> 1: The people :bow:
> 
> 2: The knowledge that most of the people share my "rather absurd" preference in women. Now I know it's not absurd, but it's always felt like that and the feeling still remains a little bit.






Agreed. I enjoy the conversations of everyone with a common shared interest. This isn't a normal topic of conversation among the fellas, so it's kind of nice that it exists somewhere...


----------



## SchecterFA (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm not sure what it is that exactly draws me to this site, but :

1. I like fat girls
2. I have the internet


----------



## Ash (Apr 5, 2006)

1) The kinship, I guess. Knowing that I can share my weird fat girl experiences and body phenomenons with everyone, and at least one person will know exactly what I'm talking about. 

2) Everyone here. Such a diverse group, but so fun!

And I'm going to break the rules and add a #3: To avoid, at all costs, doing my homework.


----------



## herin (Apr 5, 2006)

1. The people. FA, FFA, BBW and BHM. I love you guys! :wubu: 
2. The humor, even when it's not intended to be humorous.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 5, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> 1) Consistent insight, humor, and fun
> 
> 2) To avoid writing seven pages on Virginia Woolf, studying how the human immune response works (T-Cells and B-Cells and Microphages, oh my!), and how to conjugate Hebrew verbs in the past tense
> 
> ... and Misty too, because she definitely deserves mention



That totally made my day...thank you 

For me..it's coming to a place where I can feel normal..and know that the people here have similar experiences.

Secondly, I love the people..I love to give my opinion..wanted or not..lol..I just love everyone!!!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 5, 2006)

When I first arrived, I came for the laughter and FAs. Today I stay for the laughter, the fine company of friends I've made and the "decompression" properties it provides.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 6, 2006)

*1.* This is where I get most of my knowledge of pop culture.

(Seriously.)

*2.* The humour, and the sense of community.

Speaking of community, I'll provide a service to this one by providing a bunch of these to everyone who spells 'humour' the American way:

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

That ought to be enough for this thread.

_You're welcome._  

...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 6, 2006)

1. Fat Acceptance 
2. Size Acceptance

Sorry...I couldn't resist. I'm not trying to be a troublemaker...just a smartass lol

Really I come here because:
1. I feel like a member of a community of people like myself which I don't get in the "outside" world.

2. I feel welcomed here.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2006)

1) humor/ fun
2) *sense of community* interaction/ learning about each other ...my wife is a bbw and I am a fa (I know I go to Dimensions and she doesn't.) But I still enjoy sharing this wonderful place with her.


----------



## prickly (Apr 6, 2006)

1. tits
2. arse


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 6, 2006)

1:the bbws
2: thew ssbbws


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 6, 2006)

prickly said:


> 1. tits
> 2. arse


----------



## FitChick (Apr 6, 2006)

Its the one place where I can talk to women, and not have to hear them whine about their "need" to lose weight (after a lifetime listening to my mother, her friends and almost every woman I'be ever known on or offline whine like that, its such a RELIEF to be somewhere where women DON'T talk about it all the time, and actually take pride in being fat.) You have no idea (actually, you probably do) what a relief it is for me.

Its one reason why I always preferred men as friends...although now the weight obsession is affecting men too in large numbers.  Which brings me to my other reason for being here....I'm a FFA of BHM, too.


----------



## dragorat (Apr 6, 2006)

I come here because this is my 2nd family,with the highs & lows of any real family.The tears,the joys, the laughter & the pain.the sharing & caring.Reason #2...being able to see all my sexy "sisters"!...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 6, 2006)

I would say originally I came for curiosity. 

Now like so many others I would have to say the people. Over the years I've met some great people, some even in person. 

The second thing would be a toss up between Habit and curiosity. I like to see what people have to say and there is always someone saying something here.


----------



## abluesman (Apr 6, 2006)

I originally found this community by accident while doing a web search for BBW fashions for my SSBBW wife. Curiousity got the better of me and I was amazed that there are so many people just like me (FAs) "out there". But now I think it's a feeling of kinship and family. Therefore,

1. The feeling of kinship among the members.

2. The wonderful people here. You are all amazing !!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 6, 2006)

I was introduced to Dim chat by my ex boyfriend who came for the T&A. After we broke up I came to see what it was like to be someone's idea of T&A. I found so much more. I discoved a community of people who had lived similar experiences I had. I found people who saw the whole of me as physically attractive and not just a fat girl who "could be pretty if she lost weight". And I found that since there are so many people like me and who like people like my that I don't have a reason to hide. In other words, I found impowerment. This was within myself but it was Dim chat (and now the boards) that have been the gateway to helping me get there...and I'm still a work in progress. Who knew learning to be yourself would be so darn challenging! I credit Dimensions for helping me along the way.

Whoa...didn't mean to get sappy. Just being truthful


----------



## mossystate (Apr 6, 2006)

1.The Fruit Punch

2.The Cocktail Weenies..and trust me, there are cocktail weenies out here..


----------



## Gil3 (Apr 6, 2006)

Great people here. I've been to other similar forums, but just didn't feel the kinship on those sites.

People here seem to get along, but again, I haven't been around long enough to say otherwise  Sure..We all have our differences and disagreements, but here they seem to be dealt with in a respectful manner, as opposed to other sites.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 6, 2006)

mossystate said:


> 1.The Fruit Punch
> 
> *2.The Cocktail Weenies..and trust me, there are cocktail weenies out here.:*D



*That's for sure!!..... *


----------



## SerraP (Apr 6, 2006)

1) Rubberneck syndrome  
2) It's hard to kick the habit after nearly a decade  






Yeah, I know, a lot of you haven't got a hot clue who I am...but I've been coming to Dim since the bbwqt days


----------



## Tina (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Serra! I remember you. 

Weren't you thinking about getting a hemp business going, or am I mis-remembering?


----------



## SerraP (Apr 7, 2006)

Tina said:


> Hi Serra! I remember you.



I figured you would 



Tina said:


> Weren't you thinking about getting a hemp business going, or am I mis-remembering?



Yeah, thought about it off and on for years. In the end, I opted not to. My son took up too much of my time, and then my daughter came along. Nowadays, I'm doing web & graphic design  I haven't even really touched my hemp stuff in a couple of years - the kids tend to be like kittens, swatting at the strands while I try to work  I may go back to it eventually, time and joints willing. Carpal tunnel + forming osteoarthritis makes things not as easy as they used to be 

~SerraP~


----------



## Tina (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. Having had surgery in both hands for carpal tunnel release, as well as having tendonitis, I *totally* understand and can empathize with you, Serra. If you're creative it's hard not to be doing something, so I'm glad to hear about the designwork you're doing. 

How old are your children -- sorry, it's been a while and I've forgotten.


----------



## SerraP (Apr 7, 2006)

Tina said:


> If you're creative it's hard not to be doing something



It really is  I go through spurts and phases of what I most enjoy doing, but design has been something that's stuck with me for a few years now, so I decided that I may as well roll with it and try to make some money at it, too 



> How old are your children -- sorry, it's been a while and I've forgotten.



lol no worries  My eldest is 4.5 now, poised to start kindy in the fall. I'm a bit of a wreck about that, but he is so ready and happy to be starting that I think this summer will be the longest of either of our lives! lol My youngest is turning 3 in just over a week, and quite the handful, as any toddler is, but she's my beautiful, smart, wonderful girl!

~SerraP~


----------



## Tina (Apr 7, 2006)

How wonderful, Serra.  Kids are great. Sometimes I miss my son being little, and other times I'm glad he's not, because I don't have the energy I used to have! But there's nothing like those cute little voices and hugs and kisses. And yeah, I cried my son's first day of kinder, cliche and sappy as that sounds.


----------



## SerraP (Apr 7, 2006)

Tina said:


> How wonderful, Serra.  Kids are great. Sometimes I miss my son being little, and other times I'm glad he's not, because I don't have the energy I used to have! But there's nothing like those cute little voices and hugs and kisses. And yeah, I cried my son's first day of kinder, cliche and sappy as that sounds.



I don't have half the energy I wish I had, but I'm working on that slowly. In my case, it's health issues that are causing it moreso than age  After all, 26 isn't when we're supposed to slow down! Not a day goes by that I don't relish in the hugs and kisses and cuddles, and I know I'll miss it all when it's gone...but that's what grandkids were invented for!


----------



## Tina (Apr 7, 2006)

True! Not sure I'll ever have any, but that's okay, no pressure to. Sorry about the health issues. I've been dealing with them for years, but I'm older than you -- no, you shouldn't have to go through it at such a young age. But working on it slow and steady will help.


----------



## SerraP (Apr 7, 2006)

The good news is - it's treatable. The bad news...it's a for-life thing. I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes 3 weeks ago, which made the better part of the last year make sense to me finally lol I'm still learning, and will be for a long while, what works and what doesn't, and I've still got a bit of denial in me about the whole thing, which leads me to make some not-so-great nutritional decisions. Overall, I'm not doing too badly at it, though, and it's reminded me that I LIKE to eat healthy  And another bonus - I've lost 5 lbs in the last 3 weeks as a result of changing my eating habits. With any luck, this trend will continue, and I'll have the majority of my problems alleviated.

It's kinda funny - when both of my children were born, I weighed 305 lbs. I was at my largest ever, and didn't feel too great about it. 65 lbs later...I'm longing to see 305 again, and I imagine I'll feel heavenly  Isn't it curious how going up makes things hurt so much more than coming down does?

But, that's a topic for another board, I think! lol


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 7, 2006)

Having a sense of belonging in an online community
full of like-minded, & like-bodied people is what drew me here.

Getting to know some of you while learning & sharing, is a wonderful
support system.


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2006)

SerraP said:


> The good news is - it's treatable. The bad news...it's a for-life thing. I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes 3 weeks ago, which made the better part of the last year make sense to me finally lol I'm still learning, and will be for a long while, what works and what doesn't, and I've still got a bit of denial in me about the whole thing, which leads me to make some not-so-great nutritional decisions. Overall, I'm not doing too badly at it, though, and it's reminded me that I LIKE to eat healthy  And another bonus - I've lost 5 lbs in the last 3 weeks as a result of changing my eating habits. With any luck, this trend will continue, and I'll have the majority of my problems alleviated.
> 
> It's kinda funny - when both of my children were born, I weighed 305 lbs. I was at my largest ever, and didn't feel too great about it. 65 lbs later...I'm longing to see 305 again, and I imagine I'll feel heavenly  Isn't it curious how going up makes things hurt so much more than coming down does?
> 
> But, that's a topic for another board, I think! lol



Diabetes is nothing to mess around with. I saw the way it ravaged my father and it scared me. Of course, he never really took care of himself and ate the way he was supposed to -- he was a big guy and definitely a foodie, though I didn't know what that was at the time, but he adored food and was a fabulous cook. So it's important that you're doing what you can to make some changes, and I know it's not easy, even a little. So good for you for taking care of your body and eating healthy.


----------



## SerraP (Apr 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> Diabetes is nothing to mess around with. I saw the way it ravaged my father and it scared me. Of course, he never really took care of himself and ate the way he was supposed to -- he was a big guy and definitely a foodie, though I didn't know what that was at the time, but he adored food and was a fabulous cook. So it's important that you're doing what you can to make some changes, and I know it's not easy, even a little. So good for you for taking care of your body and eating healthy.



I would go so far as to say I am a foodie...but, fortunately for me, I really love my veggies, and find them immensely more satisfying to eat than, say, pizza or fried chicken. My major problem is simply being too lazy to cook. My husband took over the cooking when I was pregnant with my son, and I never really got into it - when I lived on my own, I pretty much lived off Subway, so I never really was the primary cook. My paternal grandfather died recently from complicatiosn of his mostly-untreated diabetes...he was a scientologist, and believed in some fairly odd (to me) things, and his diabetes ravaged him pretty severely. I am determined not to end up like that.

~SerraP~


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 9, 2006)

I liked the answer Sandie S-R said, it started as "wow" a place that accepts me for who i am, and then i stayed because of the friends i made and always trying to share what i know regarding medicine, travel etc...sharing info has always been a huge plus for me and i love learning how others of size function in this sometimes cruel world....


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Apr 9, 2006)

the interesting conversations
and...

the fact that this is my lil 2nd online family cuz you're either like me (a bbw) or you like bbws or we have something similar in common so i stick around


----------



## shy guy (Apr 9, 2006)

(1)Pretty girls  ...(2)It's AWESOME!!!!! to feel normal and I feel normal here...later


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Apr 10, 2006)

I love all of the posts and discussions ...silly or serious! 
Oh and ......... feeling the love! :wubu:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 10, 2006)

1. The hope of new PM's

2. Adults. it's refreshing to have a conversation that doesn't pertain solely to "college life."


----------



## Jane (Apr 10, 2006)

shy guy said:


> (1)Pretty girls  ...(2)It's AWESOME!!!!! to feel normal and I feel normal here...later


You know, I think you're going to have to change your name.
You come up with assertive posts and get your point across.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 10, 2006)

Jane said:


> You know, I think you're going to have to change your name.
> You come up with assertive posts and get your point across.



I remember a few years back when a woman who went by Shy-something also soon had to change names as she opened up more. It's nice to see posters make the transition.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Jane said:


> You know, I think you're going to have to change your name.
> You come up with assertive posts and get your point across.


I like my name I don't think that I will ever change it I my not be shy but I am a ''GAMER'' so I guess my name could stand for that ...later


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 25, 2010)

Acceptance

Interesting Topics


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 26, 2010)

topics...and cool, funny, intelligent, supportive/encouraging, unique people:wubu:


----------



## supersizebbw (Mar 27, 2010)

hoping to meet someone :blush:

and

reading some of the interesting threads of which i can identify with...(the ones without the drama i might add).


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 27, 2010)

1. boredom 

2. entertainment


----------



## mollywogger (Mar 28, 2010)

i love all the acceptance of any size.. the appreciation of all sizes. i love the fact that its encouraging people like me who normally have very negative views of my weight to not be so negative.

i love being privy to learning how other people think, feel, act.. enjoy their life. I'm a first class hardcore nosey person, so this is like a window to the world that interests me.


i like it all really.. thanks everyone


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Mar 28, 2010)

Initially it was curiousity. That was 7.5 years ago. I love this place because it's a chance to talk online with other people in the BBW/FA subculture.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 28, 2010)

The beautiful women here and all of the friends I've made. :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Mar 28, 2010)

Thread necromancy and use of 'quotations.'


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Mar 28, 2010)

1. Diversity of folks

2. Commonality of like minded or like 'bodied' (maybe even 'liked' bodied haha.)


----------



## Mystic Rain (Mar 29, 2010)

1. Knowing there are people here just like me and it's okay to be fat.

2. Hoping to someday soon find a partner who is also a feeder. So he can make this belly grow huge and pack on the pounds keeping me stuffed all day long everyday.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> 1. Knowing there are people here just like me and it's okay to be fat.
> 
> 2. Hoping to someday soon find a partner who is also a feeder. So he can make this belly grow huge and pack on the pounds keeping me stuffed all day long everyday.



I hope you do find that guy, and I hope he treats you like the goddess you are. :happy:


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 29, 2010)

my top two are..

1. Reading stories and that it includes the fiction and non-fiction ones
2. Its fun to share my thoughts (and favorite youtube links)with others ..especially with other FA/FFA's.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow..people are digging up old threads all over the place!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 1, 2010)

1.habit/addiction

2. wit/humor of people I like


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 2, 2010)

All the great friends I made here... and the interesting topics.


----------

